# Rubik's Cube - Where to buy?



## RCuber (Jul 2, 2008)

Guys.. I need a high quality rubiks cube.. all the ones available are really pathetic quality and very cheap .. less than 25 bucks. Where can I find imported rubiks cube? I dont mind spending 500 bucks on imported ones. I tired the reputed toy shop in Brigade Road banglore. but they too stocked the local made ones.. no good


----------



## mehulved (Jul 2, 2008)

You are creating a collection of Rubick's Cube or doing some research on it or something? If I remember right, you already had 2 with you.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 2, 2008)

If you get a good one, play, record and send me the video once again. lol


----------



## RCuber (Jul 2, 2008)

mehulved said:


> You are creating a collection of Rubick's Cube or doing some research on it or something? If I remember right, you already had 2 with you.


infact I had 8 till now .. all are broken 


Gigacore said:


> If you get a good one, play, record and send me the video once again. lol


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2008)

I bought one for Rs 25 and its broken thanks to gravity


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 2, 2008)

hey why do u wanna play with such boring stuff ????


----------



## Rahim (Jul 2, 2008)

^^Boring?? It require speed, intelligence, judgement,etc.


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 2, 2008)

you can by good ones   frm toy supermarkets

world record is 1 min that too blind folded....u can try to beat that


----------



## RCuber (Jul 2, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> hey why do u wanna play with such boring stuff ????


its boring if you dont know how to solve it.. else its fun.. 


zyberboy said:


> you can by good ones   frm toy supermarkets


Yea.. have to find a good toy supermarket.. I know only one in bangalore  


> world record is 1 min that too blind folded....u can try to beat that


with speed cubing one can solve the cube in less that 20-25 seconds.. I havent tried speed cubing yet.. But I dont think 1 min is the record for solving the cube blind folded.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 2, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> hey why do u wanna play with such boring stuff ????


Boring to you perhaps. Its got algorithms for solving if you didn't know! 

I guess you just tried the 4-colored/sided easy ones


----------



## trublu (Jul 2, 2008)

^ hey,i've never heard of/seen any 4-sided cube!!!!!

I can only manage to bring one colour on a single side at a time.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 2, 2008)

trublu said:


> ^ hey,i've never heard of/seen any 4-sided cube!!!!!
> 
> I can only manage to bring one colour on a single side at a time.



its just the start .. it took more than 6 months for me to learn how to do one one layer


----------



## Faun (Jul 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I bought one for Rs 25 and its broken thanks to gravity


thanks to gravity that u didn't get lost in outer space


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 2, 2008)

well i really never tried one


----------



## slugger (Jul 2, 2008)

i once swapped a few color stickers on a rubik cube a friend was playing with 

could he then have been able to solve it?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 3, 2008)

^^ nope.. once the alignment of the pieces change .. one cannot solve it.


----------



## linuxg33k (Jul 9, 2008)

I bought mine from Crosswords - the bookstore @ Bombay. Check out the toys section for it. They r good quality ones. Made in China n marketed by Funskool. Arnd 200 bucks.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 9, 2008)

I remember playing with this when I was a child. Do you all think playing with it again will make me give exercise to my brain cells? If yes then I'm buying one pretty soon!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

seems interesting.I never cared for this kind of stuffs


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2008)

Just got a call from my friend in chennai .. he is getting me a Cube from Funskool.. I think he said its abt 250 bucks... 



linuxg33k said:


> I bought mine from Crosswords - the bookstore @ Bombay. Check out the toys section for it. They r good quality ones. Made in China n marketed by Funskool. Arnd 200 bucks.







ajayritik said:


> I remember playing with this when I was a child. Do you all think playing with it again will make me give exercise to my brain cells? If yes then I'm buying one pretty soon!



if you are new to Cubing then you will have to think abt making moves and think hard on how to solve it.. once you know how to solve the cube... the subconscious level kicks in and you will solve it with ease..


----------



## praka123 (Jul 11, 2008)

bought one for Rs50.pathetic quality. thinking  of getting a good one from funskool outlet next time when going ernakulam  .
BTW ,just see the Rs400 wala cube :
*cgi.ebay.in/RUBIK-CUBE-PUZZLE-GAME...ryZ19015QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## RCuber (Jul 11, 2008)

^^ it looks like a good one.. But I dont think it allows one to ajdust the tension .. so its a bit expensive.. neway my new cube is on its way  .. my friend also bought a 4x4 one .. gota try that too


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 11, 2008)

areey you will get that in the nears is stationery shop.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 11, 2008)

^^ Quality is poor ..


----------



## napster007 (Jul 11, 2008)

the cube is THE most selling toy in the history of mankind.....u'll get a good quality in a leading toy store near you man....or in a mall


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 11, 2008)

off topic:

@ charan: ur avatar rocks


----------



## RCuber (Jul 11, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> off topic:
> 
> @ charan: ur avatar rocks


offtopic: he not only rocks.. he is also a DJ  *www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tRQqyMnmsU


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 12, 2008)

Friends out here please let me know the benefits of having the rubik's cube even I plan to buy one if it's really worth it. All I need is something to give my brain an exercise.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 12, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Friends out here please let me know the benefits of having the rubik's cube even I plan to buy one if it's really worth it. All I need is something to give my brain an exercise.


Its fun and adictive.. when you first buy it .. you will say "how the heck do I solve this".. after you learn how to solve it.. you will say .. damn .. "this cube is adictive" *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## Xoote (Jul 12, 2008)

i've never been able to do it


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2008)

Charan said:


> offtopic: he not only rocks.. he is also a DJ  *www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tRQqyMnmsU


have u seen all the episodes, its fun to watch. Barely 10 mins episode.

I luv em all, timmy the sheep and bitzer the dog, shirley the fat sheep and friggin pigs, its all lolz


----------



## hullap (Jul 12, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> hey why do u wanna play with such boring stuff ????



die noob


----------



## RCuber (Jul 13, 2008)

*Finally The Smoothest Cube *

Finally its here  Got my hands on 3X3 Hasbro Rubik's Cube. Imported by Funskool , Manufactured by Hasbro Far East. Hasbro is the same company which makes original Transformers toys. 

*www.hasbrotoyshop.com/Files_AltA/540332d51c9f_a400.jpg

Link

The quality is awesome.. I havent used such a smooth cube from the past 2 yrs. the cube is very smooth and can even be manupulated in one hand. No need of talcum powder to make it smooth. The stickers are also of good quality. One negative thing abt this cube is that the cube tension cannot be adjusted  . anyway its still smooth and im satisfied  . 

The cost.. well its Rs. 225 /-. My friend said he bought it from Spencer in Chennai.


----------



## hullap (Jul 13, 2008)

^ cool


----------



## anger_management (Jul 14, 2008)

4x4 cube -anyone? where to get?Is there some online option reg this?


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Jul 14, 2008)

3x3s are easy man. 4x4s make you suffer.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 14, 2008)

^^ Yea .. my friend got a 4X4 .. gonna take that one also from him 

BTW How much time do you take to complete 3X3?


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 14, 2008)

congo


----------



## anger_management (Jul 14, 2008)

the one I have is cheap one and stucks a lot!  going to ernakulam now ,will buy one from there. 

does any one know about 5x5 cubes?anybody tried?Is it verrrrrrrry difficult?

in 3x3 itself ,I struggled for more than 2 days!(past time only did I tried).

what is the benefit of playing? brain stimulation?


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 14, 2008)

nothing can beat this quality: *www.maniacworld.com/rubikscube.htm


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Finally The Smoothest Cube *



Charan said:


> *www.hasbrotoyshop.com/Files_AltA/540332d51c9f_a400.jpg


The cover says: AGES 8 to Adult

Your id says:


> Dont go by the looks



Now.. I wonder what age bracket you fall in... haha...


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 14, 2008)

^ looooooool


----------



## blueshift (Jul 16, 2008)

I always wanted a Rubik cube...After I reading this thrad, I need to get one immediately.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Finally The Smoothest Cube *



Charan said:


> Finally its here  Got my hands on 3X3 Hasbro Rubik's Cube. Imported by Funskool , Manufactured by Hasbro Far East. Hasbro is the same company which makes original Transformers toys.
> 
> The quality is awesome.. I havent used such a smooth cube from the past 2 yrs. the cube is very smooth and can even be manupulated in one hand. No need of talcum powder to make it smooth. The stickers are also of good quality.



I bought mine from a local store(Pai & Co).Its written Hasbro,but no Funschool branding(Milton & Bradley).Looks a bit different from(the white centre piece shows a larger rubik's cube) the image shown in the link u gave. Is much faster than what i had previously(rs 20 cubes,can easily do the "trigger moves",but sometimes a small stucking problem), but even after lubrication with vaseline,its not very fast.Also my stickers degraded pretty fast(may be due to lubing). 

Do u know a place where one can buy a better lubricant(jig-a-loo or silicone) and stickers?.If silicone,which brand is good?.
Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## paroh (Sep 17, 2008)

A good quality Rubik Cube cost u around Rs 800. 

check how to solve
*www.lar5.com/cube/


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 17, 2008)

paroh said:


> A good quality Rubik Cube cost u around Rs 800.
> 
> check how to solve
> *www.lar5.com/cube/



I know hw to solve..though not the lars petrus method(will try  l8er).Which do u find faster, Friedrich or Petrus?

Neway, would u pls suggest the names of those good cube(rs 800 ones).Where can i buy it from?Is it available in chennai?


----------

